# [Wet Thumb Forum]-6ftx18"x18" (91gallon) 4 weeks old



## imported_MADMAX (Sep 4, 2003)

Here is the address www.pbase.com/madmax1/madmax

Hello I am a newbie, my tank has has been running for 4 weeks. I am trying to achieve a natural look with a wide variety of plants. I have ordered some red plants to diversify things a little but unfortunatly as yet have not recieved them...so ill post more picks soon!

Ps. Sorry about the poor quality photos (I am not good at photography)

Any suggestions in regurds to the aquascaping or placement of plants would be highly helpfull Tell me what you think...
Cheers,


----------



## imported_MADMAX (Sep 4, 2003)

Here is the address www.pbase.com/madmax1/madmax

Hello I am a newbie, my tank has has been running for 4 weeks. I am trying to achieve a natural look with a wide variety of plants. I have ordered some red plants to diversify things a little but unfortunatly as yet have not recieved them...so ill post more picks soon!

Ps. Sorry about the poor quality photos (I am not good at photography)

Any suggestions in regurds to the aquascaping or placement of plants would be highly helpfull Tell me what you think...
Cheers,


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2003)

MADMAX,

Its hard to grasp the visual on entire tank. None of your pictures really show full tank.

Tank needs some time to grow, develop nice foreground, striking midground with focal points and bushy background. 

Try to post entire tank shot so we could comment a bit more.


----------

